
Return and Enter Are two different keys - chmaynard
https://daringfireball.net/2020/07/return_and_enter
======
lopmotr
"Return will insert a newline character; Enter will immediately send the
tweet." Holy crap, how do people cope with all the accidents that must cause?

~~~
not_really
"covfefe"

------
wodenokoto
Wikipedia has an in depth article on the difference of the two keys[0].

While TFA manages to find examples of where the two keys act differently, I am
still not convinced that in modern computer usage these are considered
different.

E.g., these are considered two codes for the same thing, and every now and
again someone decides to hang on to the historical differences.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enter_key](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enter_key)

